# traction control, epc, and CEL lites are on wtf



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

so like to topic says all of those lites are on and the car friequently doesnt start on the first time some times pressing the gas engeges the starter but normaly i turn the key and the starter doesnt do a dang thing, the starter and trans are brand new less than 5k on the trans and less than 200 miles on the starter and the ignition is brand new as well. any one have any thing like this happen to them. this is starting to piss me off. i love this car and have won 2 shows with it but lil stuff like this is realy hurtin the wallet


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: traction control, epc, and CEL lites are on wtf (B3bandit)*

Brake light switch ? ABS module ?


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: traction control, epc, and CEL lites are on wtf (VWGUY4EVER)*

thanks ima try the brake switch today


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: traction control, epc, and CEL lites are on wtf (B3bandit)*

There was a recall campaign (N4) on the brake switch, so that at least should be a freebie.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: traction control, epc, and CEL lites are on wtf (BlueSteW8)*

that recall wasnt for my car i called vw and they confermed it


----------

